# New Brinkmann Grill/Smoker with side firebox questions! Help please!



## pcmyers23 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey guys,

New to the forums and I could use some help.

First off this is the grill/smoker I got:

http://www.brinkmann.net/products/o...okers_and_grills/details.aspx?item=855-6305-S

I've smoked numerous briskets, ribs, chickens etc but that was all on a charcoal grill where I had the meat in the middle with the 2 side fires going with wood chunks on top. I am experienced with the times and temperatures I need on the meat, just not with a side firebox.

I was curing the smoker tonight and was really surprised at how hot the main chamber got! It jumped up to 300-350 for awhile.

About how much charcoal/wood chunks do I need to use to keep it at 2-250?

On the firebox how wide do I want to keep the side vent?

When adding more charcoal...when do I want to do that and how much?

Do I need to start the new coals in my chimney starter or can I throw them on top of the still lit coals?

I know that was a lot of info and questions so any and all help will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks guys


----------



## mr500 (Sep 16, 2010)

pcmyers23 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New to the forums and I could use some help.
> 
> ...


----------

